# Castle Mountain and Moraine Lake Alberta



## dllb (Aug 21, 2007)

Castle Mountain is near to Lake Louise on the Trans Canada Highway (TCH) north west of Banff. Moraine Lake is quite near to Lake Louise but at a higher elevation.

These are pictures of Castle Mountain from a spot to pull over on the TCH.















The sun was constantly coming and going that day.







Moraine Lake was used on the back of the old Canadian 20 dollar bills. This is a general view of the lake. There are a series of peaks that line the lake.









There is a pile of large boulders at the end of the lake near the hotel.















You can just barely see the head of a person (with a red cap on) climbing among them at the top.









Here are a few of the rock faces along the lake




















It never ceases to amaze me how tress can grow, never mind survive on the side of the mountains









You can rent a canoe and explore the lake













The flowers looked so beautiful in the sun light.


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 21, 2007)

Nice shots, I was there just a few weeks ago with some other forum members.


----------



## Heck (Aug 21, 2007)

That must be something to see in person. great shots but the last one is the best!


----------

